

A table of electric clay (2013) [video] - jacquesm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvtfD_rJ2hE

======
solistice
Here's a link to the actual project
[http://tangible.media.mit.edu/project/inform/](http://tangible.media.mit.edu/project/inform/)
with a link to the paper at the bottom. If you skip to the mechanical
implementation, it uses 900 ALPS RSA0N11M9A07 motorized slide potentiometers
which have since been discontinued, but they are still available in limited
quantities at around 30 $ a piece.

I did some more searching, and it turns out the newer version can be had in
quantities of 1000+ (roughly the quantity required for this project) for about
9$ a piece of AVNET (~70$ on Mouser). That means the actuators alone will set
you back about 9000 USD, maybe less if you order directly from ALPS. Note that
that doesn't include the controllers and fans, the kinect that they're using,
proably another computer or two and a projector.

That, and the 700 W average power consumption whilst in motion (2700W
theoretical peak), make it unlikely this will be in your coffee table anytime
soon.

